# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  bmw z3..........

## مدحت

bmw z3 من عام 1996-2002
بدا انتاج السيارة ربيع عام 1996 وكانت هذه اول bmw للسيارات الرياضية منذ 40 عام على اساس سلسلة الشاصيه ومفعم بالحيوية بدا ب 2 مقعد z3 انتجت في مصنع ةص جنوب كارولينا قاعدة العجلات كانت اقصر من السلسلة 3 والتي قدمت العديد من العناصر الاخرى .فقط 4 اسطوانات متتالية كانت متاحة في البداية 1.9 لتر مزدوج 
كان 4 اسطوانات المحرك ينتج 138 حصانا و 5 في علبة التروس اليدوية هو المعيار . مع 4 سرعات اوتوماتيكية والتحكم في الجر الاختياري وتشمل المعدات القياسية اكياس هواء مزدوجة . 4في عجلات antilock قرص الفرامل محدودة الانزلاق التفاضلية . 16 بوصة والاطارات أشابة على عجلات. فإن يدوية تحويل البلاستيك وكان أعلى من النافذة الخلفية. 
سنة إلى التغييرات  
بي ام دبليو 1997 عين السلسلة : الرقابة أصبحت معيارا للجر. في وقت لاحق من الموسم الحالي ، وهو أكثر قوة 
Z3 مع 2.8 لتر ، و 6 أسطوانات المحرك المزدوج كام انضم الأصلي 4 أسطوانات Z3 1.9.  
بي ام دبليو 1998 عين السلسلة : أصبح معيار الإضافة قضبان من هذا العام ، وبدرجة أكبر وعزز الرياضة مقاعد انضم خيار القائمة. الخشب وخفض أيضا أعلى سلطة مستقلة متاحة options.A عالية الأداء م دراجة انضم Z3 رفيقاتهم في ربيع عام 1998 ، التعبئة 3.2 لتر 6 اسطوانات متتالية المقترضةمن m3

سيدان وكوبيه.  




مجموعةبي ام دبليو 1999:انضم hatchback كوبيه2 مقاعد  
و 4 اسطوانة تم استبدال محرك 2.5 م وكوبيه والمدعوم من 2.8-3.2 لتر والمحركات اكياس الهواء الجانبية القياسية الان بصورة شاملة و 2.8 لتر ستة المكتسبة اربعة حصانا. 




بي ام دبليو 200 عين السلسلة: السيارات المكشوفة حصل المنقحة الذيل التصميم . وبعض الملامح هذا المعيار الجديد. يجري بيع في ربيع عام 1999 في أقرب وقت نماذج 2000. كما اكتسبت المكشوفة كبار بطانة داخلية جديدة ومركز للتعزية. حصل على تطوير نماذج لجميع المواد والداخلية لمدة 3 تكلم المقود.  


بي ام دبليو 2001 عين السلسلة : جميع نماذج أكثر قوة لعام 2001. فإن تحويل Z3 2.5i حصلت 184 حصان 2.5 لتر بدلا من 170 حصان 2.3. فإن 3.0i تحويل hatchback وحصلت على 225 حصان 3.0 بدلا من 193 حصان 2.8. ارتفاع الأداء م سلسلة نماذج 315 حصان 3.2 لتر استبدال 240 حصان 3.2. اختياري على نماذج 2.5i و3.0i كان 5 سرعات أوتوماتيكية ، بدلا من 4 سرعات. وحصل كل Zs إعادة تصميم العجلات لعام 2001 ، اضافة الى بي ام دبليو التحكم الديناميكي الفرامل. م وشملت نماذج الآن منخفض الضغط تتعب إنذار.  


مجموعة بي ام دبليو 2002 ى : اندفاعة في مشغل الأقراص المدمجة وكان حديثا القياسية لعام 2002. بي ام دبليو Z4 'sمحل Z3 لعام 2003. 


طرق الاختبار

على الرغم من حصان وعزم دوران أكبر في 4 أسطوانات من Z3 في مازدا Miata 's، شركة بي إم دبليو دراجة لا يشعر أي أسرع -- ويرجع ذلك جزئيا إلى أنها تحمل أكثر جنيه. أبطأ تلقائيا بعد. لأن Z3 4 أسطوانات المحرك لا تضع الكثير من الطاقة أقل من 3500 دورة في الدقيقة ، فإنه لا يمكن الحصول على حرص القفز عند خط دفع دواسة الوقود الصلبة. الماضي 3500 دورة في الدقيقة ، يصبح التعجيل نشطة السرعة. أداء أفضل مع 2.8 لتر 6 اسطوانات متتالية. لا تضع أي سجلات سواء ، ولكن. 6 أسطوانات خارج العزم هو الأكثر فائدة لأنها تقلل من كمية يتحول عند السير في المدينة. وثمة اختبار دليل تحويل 2.5i لم 0-60 ميل بالساعة في 7.0 ثانية نشطة السرعة والمدى المتوسط وافرة لكمة مرور. فإن رأى 3.0i/manual hatchback أكثر العضلات -- بي ام دبليو قوائم 0-60 في 5.9 ثانية -- ولكنه لم يقدم المزيد من تسارع قابلة للاستخدام على الشارع من 2.5i. ام مجموعة السيارات وhatchbacks يكون مرغوبا الأداء -- تكاد تذكر من كورفيت. ومن حيث صقل بي ام دبليو حافة فوق Miata. بي ام دبليو 4 أسطوانات المحرك هو الآن أكثر سلاسة وأكثر هدوءا من مازدا. صاخبة تحصل إلا عندما تعمل بجد. 6 أسطوانات المحرك هدوءا بعد. رياح الصخب تدخلي بسرعة على الطريق السريع ، مما يجعل من الصعب لهذين الشاغلين على التحدث في نغمات عادية. لأن هذه السيارات الرياضية ، من ضوضاء المحرك ، والطرق ، وطاقة الرياح بشكل ملحوظ مع زيادة السرعة. وعلقت شركة تسمح القليل الهزيل بالتناوب ، وزوايا Z3 كما لو كان على القضبان. للسيارة مع ارتفاع الاستحواذ على هذه الحدود ، وركوب هو مرن -- أكثر راحة من Miata. ومع ذلك ، jiggly تحصل على أي شيء آخر سوى الزجاج السلس السطوح. على العموم ، فإن Z3 متخلفة مرسيدس SLK اختناق في المطبات. الكبح مستقيم وقصير. "ذعر" وقف من 60 ميل بالساعة وأحاط ما يقرب من 105 قدم. مساحة كافية لمتوسطة الحجم من البالغين ، ولكن قد يشعر الناس كبيرة مكتظة. الجذع مساحة ضئيلة من قبل أي شيء آخر غير الرياضة السيارات المعايير. الدليل الأعلى للطي السهل لرفع وخفض ، ولكن يعود نافذة من البلاستيك قابل للتجعد الجلد وخدوش سهلة ، خصوصا إذا لم يهتم بشكل صحيح. مثل معظم السيارات المكشوفة ، أعلى مؤخرة القوات جهات واسعة بما يكفي للحد من مدى الرؤية للسائق الكتفين. في الداخل ، ستجد عدم ايسي ، توتوني تصميم -- وليس من غير المناسب لسيارة رياضية. معيار "leatherette" التنجيد على 1.9 ، ولكن مع الغريب حصاة الحبوب النمط ، تبدو رخيصة نوعا ما بالنسبة لسيارة من هذا العيار. 

قيمة للمال 

ظهور لافت للصيد بي ام دبليو ، وسمعة لمعالجة براعة جعل  







Z3 مغريا. ما زالت ، على أساس الأداء أو المعدات ، من الصعب تبرير ذلك دفع الكثير من أجل Z3 من مازدا Miata. ام سلسلة نماذج ، من جهة أخرى ، كما وعدت من أداء وعادل ، وقد يكون من المفيد الاضافية دولار. 

توليد القوة والخيارات المتاحة  
لاول موسم ونصف فقط من 4 اسطوانات متتالية كانت متاحة ، مع خيار علبة التروس اليدوية من 5 أو 4 سرعات ناقل حركة أوتوماتيكي. المزدوج فوق - كام تنتج أربعة 138 حصانا و 133 رطل قدم من عزم الدوران بين. ألف Z3 2.8 مزدوج مع المحول كام 6 اسطوانات متتالية وصلت خلال عام 1997 ، صنفت في 189 حصانا و 203 جنيه القدمين. خلال عام 1998 نموذجا ، وعالية الأداء م دراجة وصل أعداد محدودة ، يحمل المحول 3.2 لتر 6 أسطوانات المحرك الذي ينتج 240 حصانا. إلا دليل التحول المتاحة في دراجة م. 4 أسطوانات أسقطت في '99صالح 2.5 لتر ستة المحول. قدم هذا المحرك 170 حصانا و 181 رطل قدم من عزم الدوران بين. لعام 2001 ، وهو 3.0 لتر I6 أضيف ، وعلى حد سواء 2.5 لتر و 3.2 لتر I6s المكتسبة حصانا.

بؤر التوتر  
المستهلك الدليل ® السيارات التي تجوب المحررين إصلاح نشرات وتساءل ميكانيكا للبحث عن المشاكل التي تحدث بشكل شائع لسيارة خاصة. في بعض الحالات من الممكن لنا أيضا أن يقترح حلولا للصناعة. في كثير من الحالات تكون هذه المناطق المضطربة نشرات الخدمات التقنية المقدمة من الشركة المصنعة ، ولكن لدينا من الخبراء الخاصة بالنظر في مشاكل إضافية للمركبات.  
مكيف الهواء : فقدان المبرد لتكييف الهواء يمكن أن يسبب الفشل. قد يكون السبب فرك بين ع / التدليك المكثف مع انتقال برودة. (1999) 

ضوضاء المركبات : خزان الوقود قد فقد أعصابه عندما يكون كاملا بسبب تصاعد حزم واهية. إضافية من الرغوة يجب أن يتم تركيب منصات. (1996-97) 
ضوضاء المركبات : تركيب غير صحيح أو الخطأ تتزايد أسباب خشخيشات صدمة من الخلف جبل. (1996) 
تسرب الماء : الماء قد تسرب كبير للتحويل بين الباب والنوافذ ويرجع ذلك إلى ضعف الختم المناسب. (1996) 
تسرب المياه : تسرب قد وضع بين كبار النسيج والبلاستيك التي تحمل ختم النافذة الخلفية. (1996-99) 
زجاج : شريط أسود على زجاج الأبازيم وخفض القشور في الطقس الحار. (1996-97) 
دليل المستهلك ® تقدير تكاليف الإصلاح 
هذا الجدول قوائم تكاليف التصليح المحتمل للمقارنة مع غيرها من المركبات. الدولار المبلغ يشمل تكاليف جانب (ق) والعمل (على أساس 50 دولارا للساعة الواحدة) لاصلاح نمطية دون إضافات أو إضافات. مثل تسعير المعلومات ، وتكاليف الاستبدال واسع النطاق يمكن أن تختلف تبعا للمنطقة. ويتوقع رسوم جديد لبيع السيارات لتكون أعلى قليلا
















صور للسيارة

----------


## mylife079

شكرا مدحت

----------


## Secret

شكرا مدحت على المعلومات

بدب امخمخ على المعلومات لانها كتيرة

و اذا في معلومات على ال z4 مش غلط :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

حلوين
مشكور :SnipeR (62):

----------


## مدحت

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_شكرا مدحت_ 


 عفوا محمد
شكرا على المرور

----------


## مدحت

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
_شكرا مدحت على المعلومات

بدب امخمخ على المعلومات لانها كتيرة

و اذا في معلومات على ال z4 مش غلط
_


 شكرا على المرور
وانشاء الله الزد 4 عن قريب

----------


## مدحت

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_حلوين
مشكور
_


 مشكورة على المرور

----------


## الاء

مشكور على الصور الحلووووه

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا الاء على المرور_

----------


## النورس الحزين

مشكووووووووووووو ر على هيك معلومات قيمة

----------

